# Exceptions to Standards by TE’s made Public (?)



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 10, 2007)

Is it public (i.e. the church) knowledge what exceptions each TE takes to their confessional standards? Is this sort of thing officially documented by the Presbyteries and/or the church they shepherd?


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 10, 2007)

The Presbytery knows since they have to allow the exception in the first place. Whether the TE's church knows is up to the Session.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Wayne. So I take it this information is private.

It would be helpful to know when considering different books and teachers, what exceptions they take to their standards. Or in that case, I suppose even when considering a church this information would be helpful.

I don’t know, thoughts?


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 10, 2007)

Its not necessarily private. Presbytery meetings are open unless they go into executive session. And of course a member of a church can always ask and I can't think of a reason why any officer wouldn't say.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2007)

the answer is given openly in an open court so it should be public record.

That is the theory anyway, in practice I have found many times that elders are very reticent to respond to direct questions about "what happened?"

Your best bet if you have a question is to ask to se the minute book.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 10, 2007)

I would think the TE's view of subscription itself (strict, loose, system, or whatever flavor) is also a thing to wonder about. Someone who would take a system view might not take an exception on an issue because he agrees in general whereas a stricter guy might feel that he had to. Am I off base on this?


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 10, 2007)

crhoades said:


> I would think the TE's view of subscription itself (strict, loose, system, or whatever flavor) is also a thing to wonder about. Someone who would take a system view might not take an exception on an issue because he agrees in general whereas a stricter guy might feel that he had to. Am I off base on this?



Your pretty much right on the money. I think the system guys tend to rationalize why their view is not an exception.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 10, 2007)

I think that they SHOULD be public!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know why they wouldn't be really. If a member of the congregation wants to know what exceptions their teaching elder/s have to the standards I don't see why the TE wouldn't be glad to explain. Provided that the member wasn't just trying to cause an "uproar". In which case the TE would probably explain to the congregation just to "clear the air".


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

What I am gathering is the exceptions are available or should be, if called upon.

I am wondering if it would be beneficial to make them available by posting them or publishing them somewhere. 

For instance, if I am looking for a confessionally reformed commentary on the Decalogue to recommend to someone, it would be helpful to know if that particular teacher takes exception to the confessions stance on the 2nd and 4th commandment. Or, as another example - another common one like the Regulative Principle of Worship. 

It would be helpful to look up various TE’s and be able to see where they part from their confessional standards.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

crhoades said:


> I would think the TE's view of subscription itself (strict, loose, system, or whatever flavor) is also a thing to wonder about. Someone who would take a system view might not take an exception on an issue because he agrees in general whereas a stricter guy might feel that he had to. Am I off base on this?



I would think this would be important to know. This information explains why many reformed churches within the same denomination are so different. It would be helpful to know this stuff when looking for a church or for sermons, lectures, books, etc.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 11, 2007)

They should be public. If I am a communicant of a congregation that is seeking a pastor and a man comes who is candidating for the call, I want to know.


important: do not comment on this post. carry on now.​


----------

